# Trailer And Tt Backup Camera



## Mainecamper (Feb 26, 2007)

I cam across this Link for Backup upgrades. Let me know if anybody has tried similar systems and how it worked for you.

http://store.visorview.com/index.asp?PageA...&Category=1


----------



## Dan V (May 21, 2006)

Don't know about these models , but you might want to check out JC Whitney . They have a wireless set up like this for I believe it was just under $120 .


----------



## justinsnow0 (Feb 5, 2007)

One thing about that JC whitney one. I bought it from ebay the other day for 88.00 with shipping. It works great for me but I only use it to hook up my trailer by myself. I have read alot of negative comments from people that say it doesn't have good reception from more than 20 feet or so. Just be aware of that.


----------



## johnp (Mar 15, 2004)

I tried the V3 setup walmart sells for 99. it was ok but picked up any wireless cameras in the area. I also felt it was like everything from wallyworld cheap and would not last so back it went. I will say it was nice for hitching up the trailer. I'll stick to the mirror.

Oh yeh had a price drop on the 27rsds









John


----------



## beachbum (Nov 27, 2006)

I was considering the V3 camera system. In fact, DW got me one for Valentine Day. It is not truely "wireless" in that the camera has need for 12V current. (I took it back.) I did a search and came across one that is truely wireless. The camera has 9V battery pack and can be moved to different locations. From TV after hook up, to back of TT while backing, for example. The range is advertised as 100M (300ft)+/- . The handheld display is kind of small; the price is 3 times the V3. Here's the website...http://www.northernvisiontech.com. 
What do you think??
david


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Those are some really neat devices. Might just put my DW out of a job afterall..


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

These work well. I recommend getting them.

Thor


----------



## beachbum (Nov 27, 2006)

Thor,
On your recommendation, I got the truely wireless camera. I am not happy with it, will you give me my money back?? Just kidding. I did get that wireless system. The camera operates off 9v batteries and can be moved. The monitor is small, but the pic is very clear and receives from about 300 feet. Got it off of e-bay for $180, more than half off of list price. Looks like a good replacement for in and out when hooking up and when backing. Cheaper than marital therapy, but more expensive than in and out. 
david


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

beachbum said:


> Thor,
> On your recommendation, I got the truely wireless camera. I am not happy with it, will you give me my money back?? Just kidding. I did get that wireless system. The camera operates off 9v batteries and can be moved. The monitor is small, but the pic is very clear and receives from about 300 feet. Got it off of e-bay for $180, more than half off of list price. Looks like a good replacement for in and out when hooking up and when backing. Cheaper than marital therapy, but more expensive than in and out.
> david


Which make/model?


----------



## Scott and Jamie (Aug 27, 2006)

Oregon_Camper said:


> Thor,
> On your recommendation, I got the truely wireless camera. I am not happy with it, will you give me my money back?? Just kidding. I did get that wireless system. The camera operates off 9v batteries and can be moved. The monitor is small, but the pic is very clear and receives from about 300 feet. Got it off of e-bay for $180, more than half off of list price. Looks like a good replacement for in and out when hooking up and when backing. Cheaper than marital therapy, but more expensive than in and out.
> david


What was the brand a model?


----------



## beachbum (Nov 27, 2006)

Here's the website for the really wireless camera system
http://www.northernvisiontech.com
Some places retail this system for 300 to $400. I found mine on e-bay for 180. Nice toy.........
david


----------



## Scott and Jamie (Aug 27, 2006)

Just sent them a email for dealers in OR and WA.

Thanks for the info


----------



## longhare (Jul 9, 2006)

Mainecamper said:


> I cam across this Link for Backup upgrades. Let me know if anybody has tried similar systems and how it worked for you.
> 
> http://store.visorview.com/index.asp?PageA...&Category=1


Does anyone use a camera while driving as a rear view mirror? If so, Were there any issues and what brand did you use?

Thanks, 
Bill


----------

